# Nubians ear swollen



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I have a nubian doeling that when I brought her in for feeding found that her ear is VERY swollen and is warm to the touch. She is acting normal eating and no temp we thought maybe a snake bite but we are not sure can someone please help me figure this out?


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is a pic


----------



## Lonestar Sky (Jul 8, 2012)

Crystal,

Hard to tell from the photo but I would think bees or wasps if it's confined to the ear. We have lots of nasty's including scorpions and copperheads. We give 20-25cc of childrens benadryl for wasps/bees/scorpions. Swelling should go down. If not, we repeat 4 hours later. I hope she gets better.

Don


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you!!!!! Yes we have ALOT of that here too! And snake bite was our first thought but could find no puncture marks! Thank you I will try the Benadryl!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Hard to tell what's going on in the picture. Could it be a hematoma? They are hard to describe, but if you run an image search, you will see what they look like in dogs. The swelling of a hematoma is full of blood/fluid and has to be drained and then there are several treatments for it, but you have to do something with it to keep it from filling back up. If that is what it is, without treatment, the result will be a cauliflower ear.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I just gave her some Benadryl so we will see it also looks like the images for a hemotoma as well but I figured the Benadryl will either help or it won't so I will have to wait and see.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

*hematoma*


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I was thinking about it and maybe I was so frantic about trying to post that I didn't do a good job of explaining my does ear? Sorry! Ok so her ear was fine earlier today when I brought her up to feed her I noticed something was "off" or looked weird but couldn't figure out what then figured it out her ear seemed to be immobilized like she couldn't move it so I touched it and it is very very swollen I couldn't find any holes in it for a snake bite but it is so swollen it feels like its about to explode! And it's warm/ hot to the touch. But it's her whole ear not just a part of it and its so swollen at the base or beginning of her ear you can't see in her ear. Sorry if I didn't need to clarify but thank you in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

fmg said:


> The swelling of a hematoma is full of blood/fluid and has to be drained and then there are several treatments for it, but you have to do something with it to keep it from filling back up. If that is what it is, without treatment, the result will be a cauliflower ear.


Don't mean to hijack, but...

I have a buck with a hematoma that fills the end of his ear. Have been using oregano oil and DMSO with no luck.  Plan to clean and drain tomarrow. Any suggestions on how to keep it from filling back up, or how to treat after draining?
Thanks


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Vets have different ways of doing that. I think the most common is to put sutures in all over the ear to hold the ear together while keeping an incision open for drainage. Or just put an actual drain in. Another way is to drain and then inject dexamethasone into the cavity left behind.

What you are describing, Crystal, does sound kind of like a hematoma. It will feel really full, and usually kind of heavy/weighty feeling. I was originally gonna try to describe hematoma and say that it feels full of fluid, but then I thought it might sound like I meant it would feel liquidy, which it doesn't, just feels like a big edematous thing.

Ear hematomas usually start with an infection in the ear, but not always.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

For the OP, a tick bite can cause major swelling like that too. I noticed it on a mini once when her ear went from airplane to pendulous.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm thinking my buck got his from an injury. I have 3 bucks penned together and they are in rut, so lots of *fighting*. Nothing real violent, just head butting and shoving and slamming going on. This buck has very looooong ears, they go a good 2-3" past his nose, so I figure he got his ear flying around and caught *between* two *somethings* when they were fighting. Probably broke a blood vessel. The only other hematomas I've ever had are in goats' necks from (a poor job of) drawing blood. :/


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes it does kinda sound like a hematoma it is extremely heavy! And not like its full of liquid but like it has rocks in it! I will post back how she is doing this morn!


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi it's worse!!!! I am trying to get the vet out today the tip of her ear is draining this yellow clear stuff and it is even more swollen!! I am going to try a new vet cuz we don't have a good goat vet over here


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Let us know what the vet says. 

Nancy, how much Dex?


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

The vet believes its a snake bite but a really bad one! She gave her a steroid shot, an antibiotic shot and a shot for pain. So it kinda confirmed our first thoughts but she said to give her 85ccs of Benadryl! Thank you all!


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Here is some more pics


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

I guess it will only do them one at a time???


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Another


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

crystal which vet did you use? I wish Dr frost wasnt so far from you, I make the drive just because hes earned my trust time and time again with my goaties.
If she gets any worse you know you can call me, very worried about my kid, she may be your goatie now but shell always be one of my kids:biggrin.

Did the vet suggest banamine?


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Let us know what the vet says.
> 
> Nancy, how much Dex?


That I'm not sure. I've only seen it done once. You may want to ask a vet.  I think they might need more than one dex injection. The dosage might be totally different for a goat vs. a dog, too.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Crystal, glad you got the vet out on it. Hope it gets better quickly for you!


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks De!! Yes I was extremely worried about her! I used Dr. Erin Brown she came out to me and I liked her. No she gave her Nuflur, dex sp, and flunixin. At least that's what her paper says and I only no what the Nuflur is! I was alittle worried about her afterwards as she wouldn't get up for about 5 hrs afterwards and wouldn't eat her grain tonight but was eating forage so I will watch her closely!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Dex sp is dexamethasone (steroid shot), and flunixin is banamine.


----------



## EmyAcres (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh!!! Thank you very much!! She told me she was giving her a steriod shot, antibiotic shot, and a shot for pain but didnt tell me the names or doses!


----------

